# [SOLVED][GNOME] domyślny terminal

## sherszen

Witam,

Jak można zrobić, żeby skrót w menu Gnome do gnome-terminal został zastąpiony np. urxvt? Niby wybrałem w opcjach domyślne aplikacje, ale terminal to wciąż terminal-gnome.

PozdrawiamLast edited by sherszen on Sat Sep 04, 2010 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Odinist

```
x11-misc/alacarte
```

```
$ alacarte
```

Sobie wyedytujesz w nim skrót do terminala.

----------

## sherszen

Super! Nie znałem tego. Dziękuję bardzo  :Smile: 

----------

